# Hello Guys ... Here is a PIC for a proper intro...222#'s 41y\o 5'9"



## mack007 (May 24, 2013)

Been back at it now hard for 3 years.  Used to train 'hardcore' late teens to early 20's.

That is what I love about bodybuilding.  Young mans sport? Sure.  Old Guys Sport? You Know it!!!

222# this morning is this Pic.  Cruising on some Kalpa Cyp that I got from EK.  Feelin' great!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2013)

mack007, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sneedham (May 24, 2013)

Welcome bro...Lookin good.....I am 41 as well.....Lifting hard.....


----------



## brazey (May 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## stevekc73 (May 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard mack007!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

Looking jerked n tanned! Welcome!


----------



## charley (May 25, 2013)

_*

  welcome!!!
*_


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 25, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## Swfl (May 25, 2013)

looking good bro keep at it


----------



## cdan19 (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, thanks for the bout of depression. Nice work you've been puttin in.


----------



## Raw Habitz (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the party, lots of great info here and pretty cool members


----------



## mack007 (May 28, 2013)

*thanks*

thank you guys!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2013)

hello

big welcome to the forum. you look fantastic!

best-regards

wp


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 31, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## D-Lats (May 31, 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------



## massai (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------

